# تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (1) .... البقية تأتى



## nonogirl89 (25 مايو 2008)

أولا : المفاهيم المهمة : ​30:30:

الذرة



​

مفهوم الذرة


عالمنا المادي يحتوي على أشياء كثيرة جدا مثل الخشب والحديد والزجاج والسكر وكل هذه الأشياء نسميها المادة.ونعني بالمادة كل شيء يشغل حيزا في الفضاء وله وزن.ولنضرب مثلا بسيطا من أمثلة هذه المواد ( الماء) إذا أخذنا كمية من الماء وأمكننا تقسيمها إلى أقسام صغيرة وبقينا نقسمها حتى نصل ولو نظريا إلى جزء صغير من الماء لا يمكن أن نقسمه إلى أصغر منه بالطريقة العادية لعمليات التقسيم والفصل. وهذا الجزء الصغير جدا يبقى محتفظا بخواص الماء الأصلية من حيث لونه وطعمه وخواصه الكيمائية. نسمي هذا الجزء المتناهي في الصغر بالجزيء 
إذا مررنا التيار الكهربي في الماء فإن هذا الجزيء سوف يتحلل إلى غازين هما الأكسيجين والهدروجين وهما لا يشبهان الماء في أي من خواصه بل هما أبسط منه تركيبا . ونسمي المواد التي يمكن أن تتحلل بالكهربية أو بغيرها من الوسائل إلى ما هو أبسط منها مثل الماء بالمركب
Compound ونسمي المادة التي لا يمكن أن تتحلل إلى أبسط منها بالعنصر Elémentوأصغر جزء من المركبات كالماء مثلا الجزيء Molécule 
ولكن الجزيء من المواد المختلفة يحتوي على وحدة أصغر منه تسمى الذرة Atome أو مجموعة من الذرات تسمى Atomesوقد تكون مختلفة في حالة المركبات ومتشابهة كما في حالة العناصر . ويجب أن نلاحظ أن جزيء المركب يحتوي على الأقل على ذرتين مختلفتين في نوعهما وهناك أنواع كثيرة من الجزيئات كما أن هناك أنواع كثيرة من المواد . ولكن لا يوجد في العالم غير 92 عنصرا وبذلك لايكون هناك غير 92 ذرة .
وعندما نذكر ذلك لابد أن ننوه عن جهود العلماء الذين فتحوا آفاق الطاقة الذرية وأمكنهم أن يحولوا العناصر إلى بعضها البعض بل أمكنهم استنباط عناصر جديدة من العناصر القديمة الموجودة.ولقد وصل عدد العناصر المعروفة 102عنصرا .كما أنه يمكننا استخدام أنواع مختلفة من اللبنات لبناء عمارة مثلا ,فإنه يمكننا كذلك استخدام عدة أنواع من الذرات لتركيب الجزيئات . ومعظم المواد المعروفة للإنسان تتكون من عدد قليل من العناصر أو الذرات المختلفة الأنواع مرتبطة مع بعضها بنسب مختلفة .
ولقد كان العلم الإنجليزي جوزاف تومسنthomson 1897 أول من أعلن أن الذرات إذا أحيطت بظروف خاصة فإنه يمكنها أن تطلق أجزاء متناهية في الصغر , وكان ذلك حدثا كبيرا قضى على أن الذرة هي أدق شيء في الوجود وأنها لا تتحلل إلى ما هو أبسط منها إلا أنه تم إدراج مفهوم جديد لمكونات الذرة وهو الإلكترون Electron والإلكترونات إجمالا متشابهة بغض النظر عن المواد التي تنطلق منها وقد ساعدت هذه النظرية في دراسة الذرة وتركيبة كل مادة على الوجه السليم فكانت خلاصة تركيب الذرة لكل مادة 


تركيبة الذرة
تتركب الذرة أساسا من نواة مؤلفة من بروتونات وهي التي تكون الجزء الأكبر من المادة وهي ذات شحنة كهربية موجبة + والنيترونات وتماثلها في العدد ولكنها عنصر محايد كهربيا في تركيبة الذرة أما الجزء الفاعل في الذرة فهو الإلكترون أو الكهرب فهو مكون ذو شحنة كهربية سلبية Electron ومنه جاءت تسمية الإلكترونيات والكهرباء 
وللذرة أجزاء أخرى الميزترون mesotron واليزيترون positron والأنتي بروتون Anti-proton وهذه الأجزاء لا تظهر في الأحوال العادية ولكنها تظهر لمدة قصيرة عند تحطيم الذرة أو يمكن استنباطها بطرق علمية مختلفة


وحسب النظرية الإلكترونية تتكون الذرة من ثلاث أجزاء رئيسية

1. الإلكترونات وهي محملة بشحنة سالبة
2. البروتونات وهي محملة بشحنة موجبة ويبلغ وزن البروتون 1840 مرة وزن الإلكترون
3. النيترون ولا يحمل أي شحنة كهربية ووزنه يساوي وزن البروتون 



مثال : ذرة الهيدروجين ​
تتركب الذرة في جميع المواد على المكونات الثلاث السابقة وتختلف الذرات عن بعضها في عدد المكونات من الإلكترونات والبروتونات والنترونات وطريقة ترتيبها في الذرة .
ولقد قدم العالم الدنمركي نيلز بوهرN.Bohr مقاربة لصورة الذرة وهي مقبولة ومازالت معتمدة ومأخوذ بها في تركيبة الذرة فهي عبارة عن نواة يدور حولها بسرعة كبيرة عدد من الإلكترونات مما تشكل سحابة ويكون الدوران في مدار يشبه المجموعة الشمسية  وتسمى هذه المدارات بالسويّات أما النواة فهي لب الذرة وتتكون من البروتونات والنيترونات التي تكون أساسا كتلة الذرة ويسمى عدد البروتونات الموجودة في نواة الذرة بالعدد الذري وهو يساوي في مقدار الإلكترونات ويخالفه نوع الشحنة 
ويبدأ العدد الذري بالرقم 1 للهيدروجين وينتهي عند92 لليورنيوم وأعلى من ذلك للعناصر الجديدة المستنبطة من اليورنيوم
ولتصوير مدى صغر ذرة الهدروجين حسب بعض العلماء أنه لو صفت ذرات الهيدروجين في خط واحد بحيث تكون متجاورة فإن 250مليون ذرة منها تشغل طولا قدره بوصة واحدة.
ولنتصور مدى صغر الإلكترون حسب أنه لو صفت الإلكترونات بجوار بعضها فإن 100.000 إلكترون منها تشغل مسافة تساوي قطر ذرة واحدة من الهيدروجين.
أما بالنسبة للبروتون والنيترون أمكن حساب أنه لو وضع 1800بروتون أو نيترون بجوار بعضها فإنها تشغل ما يساوي قطره إلكترون واحد .



مثال :السيلسيوم ​منقووووووول
هذا بداية شرح مبسط للالكترونيات
البقية تأتى فى مواضيع أخرى 
يارب يعجبكم​


----------



## jesus_son (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (1) .... البقية تأتى*

هوه مع الاسف انا مبتدىء لكن الكلام ده كله انا مفهمش فيه
انا بتعامل مع القانون علطول
تسلم ايدك يا قمر على الموضوع السكر ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا سكرة


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (1) .... البقية تأتى*

ماشى يابتاع القانون انت ياللى تعبتنى معاك
اوكى هفهمهالك بالقانون :t9:
مادة رقم ( 1 ) تركيب الذرة تتكون من 321564 بند ::smile02
بند 1 : الذرة هى جسم صغير جدا لا يمكن تجزأته 
بند 2 : الذرة تتكون من نواة بها بروتونات ونيترونات 
بند 3 : الالكترونات تحمل الشحنة السالبة وتدور حول النواة فى مدارات
على فكرة دى مبادئ لسه التقييييل كله جاى بعدين:mus13:​


----------



## jesus_son (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (1) .... البقية تأتى*

جرى ايه مانتى لازم تتعبى معايا مش كفاية بناخد عندك دروس خصوصية
يالا مستنيين الباقى يا ميس


----------



## صوت الرب (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (1) .... البقية تأتى*

معلومات مفيدة 
الرب يباركك و يزيد علمك
متابع ...


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (1) .... البقية تأتى*



jesus_son قال:


> جرى ايه مانتى لازم تتعبى معايا مش كفاية بناخد عندك دروس خصوصية
> يالا مستنيين الباقى يا ميس



*بس ياولد قلتلك 100 مرة ماتتكلمش من غير اذن :smil8:
وايه مش كفاية بناخد عندك دروس دى
كدة طييييييييييب رفد اسبوع مع استدعاء ولى الأمر:t30:*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (1) .... البقية تأتى*



صوت الرب قال:


> معلومات مفيدة
> الرب يباركك و يزيد علمك
> متابع ...



*اوك نتابع سوا
وان شاء الله على اخر الموضوع كدة نبقى محترفين الكترونيات30:
ميرسي على الرد والتشجيع
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (1) .... البقية تأتى*

*ههههههههههه*
*انا بضحك على نفسى لأن الموضوعين مش فاهم فيهم اى حاجة*
*بس هما حلوين يعنى احنا مانقدرش نقول غير كدة *
*هما اكيد حلوين للى يفهموهم:blush2:*
*لكن انا معتقدش*
*ميرسى واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (1) .... البقية تأتى*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *انا بضحك على نفسى لأن الموضوعين مش فاهم فيهم اى حاجة*
> *بس هما حلوين يعنى احنا مانقدرش نقول غير كدة *
> *هما اكيد حلوين للى يفهموهم:blush2:*
> ...



ليه بقى مش فاهم:t9:
دى البدايات لسه يعنى
شكلى كدة هتبرى منك :t30:
ميرسى على الرد والتشجيع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (1) .... البقية تأتى*

رااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا 
بس هوه الموضوع بيتكلم عن ايه 
ههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## nonogirl89 (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (1) .... البقية تأتى*



kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا
> بس هوه الموضوع بيتكلم عن ايه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*ياخرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى:smil8:
ألطم ولا أشد فى شعرى بس
ماحدش فاهم الموضوع خالص
يعنى موضوع اونطة بقى ولا ايه
طب اى حد يفهم الموضوع يقول ياجدعان
عشان ماحسش انى بكتب لنفسى
يلا كفاية عليا صوت الرب30:
ميرسى جدا ياكوكو على الرد الحلو
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (1) .... البقية تأتى*

ههههههههههههههههههه
عاوزة الصراحة ؟
الموضوع مش مهم لكتير منا 
انا افتكرتك هتتكلمى على الإلكترونيات Electronics :t9:

بس على اى حال عملتى مجهود تشكرى علية


----------



## nonogirl89 (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (1) .... البقية تأتى*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> عاوزة الصراحة ؟
> الموضوع مش مهم لكتير منا
> انا افتكرتك هتتكلمى على الإلكترونيات Electronics :t9:
> ...



*عاوز انت الصراحة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت حطمتنىىىىىىىىىىىىى:smil8:
بس انا طيبة :hlp:ومش هدعى عليك
على العموم انا لسبب دة بالذات كتبت البقية تأتى ....يعنى هنتطرق للكلام عن المكثفات والدوائر الكهربية بعدين30:
بس ماينفعش اتكلم عن المكثفات واحنا مش عارفين الذرة تكوينها ايه اصلا ....ولا انت ايه رأيك؟
ثانكس على الرد المحطم
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (1) .... البقية تأتى*



> عاوز انت الصراحة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انت حطمتنىىىىىىىىىىىىى:smil8:
> بس انا طيبة :hlp:ومش هدعى عليك
> على العموم انا لسبب دة بالذات كتبت البقية تأتى ....يعنى هنتطرق للكلام عن المكثفات والدوائر الكهربية بعدين30:
> بس ماينفعش اتكلم عن المكثفات واحنا مش عارفين الذرة تكوينها ايه اصلا ....ولا انت ايه رأيك؟


ههههههههههه
طيب انا حجزت مكان فى اول صف فى الكلاس Class وجبت معايا الكراسة والقلم :blush2: 
علشان تعرفى بس ان فية طلاب مجتهدين وجادين معاكى :696ks:

*

*


----------



## nonogirl89 (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (1) .... البقية تأتى*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> ههههههههههه
> طيب انا حجزت مكان فى اول صف فى الكلاس Class وجبت معايا الكراسة والقلم :blush2:
> علشان تعرفى بس ان فية طلاب مجتهدين وجادين معاكى :696ks:
> 
> ...



*شاطر شاطر:smil16:
بس مش عاوزة هيصة فى الفصل
كله يقعد ساكت عشان نشرح بمزاج:t30:
شكرا خالص على الرد
وشكرا على التشجيع الحلو اللى يخلى الواحد يكمل وهو نفسه مفتوحة:Love_Letter_Open:
ربنا يباركك*​


----------

